# Making A Home "photo Studio"..



## WingTsun (Jul 14, 2012)

I've just added the below (plus some more setup images) to the *Guide To Watch Photography*.

One of the things I love about amateur photography is learning to innovate and to make do with what you have. Achieving good results in your own home whilst your wife and children whizz all around you is a challenge and forces you to use some real initiative with both your space and your equipment. But, hey, that's half the fun of it for me! Can I achieve results, comparable to a professional in a studio environment, with just a basic, home-made setup stuffed into one corner of my spare bedroom? Well, it nay take me a fraction longer but I think I can!!

Below is my latest and greatest set up which is still quite basic and not too expensive yet very effective indeed. It consists of a light tent, above which is a single Electra Masterlite 1000, supported by two simple backdrop stands. I had to fashion a crossbar out of a spare bit of wood but 15 minutes in the garage with a drill and a sander and job done! The reason a crossbar was needed was simply because I wanted the light shining down from above the light tent and a one stand solution would have left the light angled slightly from one side or the other. I also needed the light up and out of the way as that spare bedroom is not big..










Jocke has a very similar setup except he has an acrylic light box with the Masterlite flat on top. My thanks to him for the spending the time to give me all the info on these lights! I believe they will make things a lot easier and allow me to play with light in a different way.


----------

